# The Cookie Tray



## Disir (Nov 23, 2018)

Terrific Toffee Bars Recipe

Peanut Butter Blossoms

Mexican Wedding Cookies | barefeetinthekitchen.com

Snickerdoodles

Pecan Crescent Cookies

Kourabiedes (Greek Butter Cookies) - Cooking for Keeps

Lemon Butter Cookies - Lemon Snowballs

Melomakarona recipe (Greek Christmas Honey Cookies) - My Greek Dish

The Best Lemon Bars Recipe

Cicerchiata (Struffoli): a Honey Sweetened Italian Christmas Treat (Mini Pastry Balls in Honey) - Christina's Cucina

Christmas Cardamom Butter Cookies Recipe - Genius Kitchen

Gingersnap Cookies Recipe - Genius Kitchen

Eggnog Cookies Recipe - Genius Kitchen

I don't have enough space to do any roll out cookies.  I am a bit afraid that I am going to be torn between whatever club party my kid has,  guests every weekend and work.  But, I thought if I was able to make like 3-4 types of cookies on the weekend then we would be covered. The lemon ones are specifically for my son. He keeps dropping hints he really likes lemon and he wants a lemon poppy seed cake as well. 

So, what are you guys making and do you have recipes that you are willing to part with?


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 23, 2018)

I gained 5 pounds just reading the recipes


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 23, 2018)

I need to go get my cookie sheet, but...


----------



## Disir (Nov 23, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I need to go get my cookie sheet, but...



Pfftt.......I'm pretty sure cardamom is located in the liquor store. I'll go check it out.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 23, 2018)

Disir said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I need to go get my cookie sheet, but...
> ...



I just can't go over to my aunt's house all fucked up. She's a church lady.

I wanted to get out of there yesterday and left my cookie sheet, not letting it go.

She has bigger and better ones, anyways.

Mine is a big homeowner one, hers are industrial-size real deal ones.

The kind you can lay 3 lbs of bacon out on and cook.

@350 for 20 minutes.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 23, 2018)

Disir said:


> Terrific Toffee Bars Recipe
> 
> Peanut Butter Blossoms
> 
> ...


My aunt and uncle spent weeks baking and freezing cookies for the holidays.  My uncle would save the broken pieces of cookies and when it was all over, he pulverized them to make his rum balls.  A lot of the recipes I've seen call for cocoa, but his were chocolate free.  And boozy.  And GOOD.  This recipe is probably pretty close to his.
Rum Balls Recipe


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Terrific Toffee Bars Recipe
> ...



Oh! My cousin's husband's daughter makes the best Rum Cake ever!

I hate rum, but mix it with awesome chocolate cake, and I'm there!


----------



## boedicca (Nov 23, 2018)

No cookie baking chez boe this year, but I'm doing several batches of homemade dinner roles for a few gatherings.


----------



## Disir (Nov 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Terrific Toffee Bars Recipe
> ...



Those look pretty awesome.


----------



## Disir (Nov 23, 2018)

boedicca said:


> No cookie baking chez boe this year, but I'm doing several batches of homemade dinner roles for a few gatherings.



What kind and are you willing to put your recipe up?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 23, 2018)

Disir said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Thought I'd clue you in before you toss (or eat) all the broken cookie pieces.  You don't need to buy Vanilla Wafers and it tastes even better having all those flavors and spices in there.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 23, 2018)

Disir said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > No cookie baking chez boe this year, but I'm doing several batches of homemade dinner roles for a few gatherings.
> ...




Sure - very simple.  I use the Better Homes & Garden classic dinner roll recipe.  I change the flour.  I use unbleached bread flour instead of all purpose, and substitute whole wheat for some of the flour approx. 40% whole wheat.  I also knead the dough with my KitchenAid Mixmaster.   I do a double batch and roll them up in a crescent (butterhorn) shape.

Classic Dinner Rolls

Here's a batch from a few years ago (I miss Syrenn at times like this - she was a great participant in the cooking threads).




rolls by boedicca on US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Disir (Nov 23, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I'm glad. I am not fond of vanilla wafers.


----------



## Disir (Nov 23, 2018)

boedicca said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Those look really good.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 23, 2018)

Disir said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...




Thanks!  They are definitely one of my specialties.


----------



## Disir (Nov 30, 2019)

Disir said:


> Terrific Toffee Bars Recipe
> 
> Peanut Butter Blossoms
> 
> ...



So, the lemon bars sucked and I won't be making that recipe this year. I also won't be doing the kourabiedes cookies because it wasn't all that.


----------

